# How small a house is it possible to live in?



## elainem (25 Dec 2009)

Moving to a house in Drumcondra/Marino area with two kids 8 and 6, and a small house dog, at end of Feb. However, it is only 950 sq ft. There is room to extend a little, maybe putting on another 150sq ft as we need space for piano and office space for me to work - will probably do that next summer. But moving from a e1,400 sq ft house now, just wondering how we will cope. People keep saying to move to a larger house as the kids will need the space when they are teenagers. Unfortunately, this is not an option, in this particular area, for the forseeable future as I am only working very little so as to be at home with kids. Though it might have been possible in a less central area in Dublin. Like the area, good schools etc, very central. Any opintions or comments, much appreciated as always.


----------



## pudds (25 Dec 2009)

I live in a house about that size or less and would reckon you should be fine with just two kids. A neighbour of mine rared 6 in same type house. Finding enough storage space might be a bit of a problem but if you can extend later you should be grand.


----------



## jambo.ie (25 Dec 2009)

Renting or buying? Contracts signed?


----------



## elainem (25 Dec 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the replies. Hopefully the house will be o.k. for the three of us and the dog. Contracts have been signed. Unable to go for larger more epensive house at moment.


----------



## Mommah (26 Dec 2009)

My friends lived for 3 years with their dog (a collie) in an 18sqm apartment.
It'll certainly take getting used to....but you'll be fine!
I'll bet you didn't use alot of that space in the 1400 anyway.


----------



## pavlov (26 Dec 2009)

Our previous house was 602 sq ft (2 bedroom) with 3 adults and small dog. It was fine as long as we kept things tidy and were good at getting rid of stuff that was unnecessary, regular visits to recycling centre and charity shop.

Ikea have good storage ideas for small spaces...


----------



## Horatio (29 Dec 2009)

I know this is not really what OP is looking for but take a look out of interest:



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521724&page=3


----------



## onq (29 Dec 2009)

Are you a dwarf or 1.8M tall?

Smaller people tend to need less space.



ONQ.


----------



## elainem (1 Jan 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies. Mommah, unfortunately I did use all of the 1400sq ft of my old house, and we were still bursting at the seams. Decluttering and domesticity is a skill I really need to hone - hence the worry about the samll house.

Horatio, yes its amazing how half the world probably live - and me worrying about a small Dublin house!

Ong, I'm not that big, but not that small either - just worried that the house I bought (from my Aunt) will be a shock when I actually live there - even though it is in a lovely area with great schools, and not too far for walks by the sea. 

Thanks again.


----------



## shoppergal (2 Jan 2010)

We are two adults and 1 child and 2 dogs living in a 1093 square feet house and it's plenty big. You do need to be ruthless though in terms of getting rid of junk. If it's not already done you should think about getting the attic floored and an attic stairs fitted. Cost us around 650(should be alot cheaper now I'd say) and it's a godsend. We store so much up there.


----------



## Purple (3 Jan 2010)

onq said:


> Are you a dwarf or 1.8M tall?
> 
> Smaller people tend to need less space.
> 
> ...


Smart comments are not what is needed here!
Now there was that old woman who lived in a shoe, lots of children as well...


----------



## michaelm (4 Jan 2010)

elainem said:


> Moving to a house in Drumcondra/Marino area with two kids 8 and 6, and a small house dog, at end of Feb. However, it is only 950 sq ft. There is room to extend a little, maybe putting on another 150sq ft as we need space for piano and office space for me to work - will probably do that next summer. But moving from a e1,400 sq ft house now, just wondering how we will cope.


Read this and you'll be grand.  There are seven people in my house which is approx. 1,200 sq ft. Cosy.


----------



## ChristieA (4 Jan 2010)

You'll adapt and also it will teach you how to be more domestic / better organised. Mother of invention and all that.


----------



## elainem (6 Jan 2010)

Thanks Jaybird, I'm glad to know that someone with a lager family lives in a 950sq ft house. ChristieA, yes I hope moving to a smaller house will hone my poor domestic skills - maybe I'll actually become an avid declutter! Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2010)

If you are a person who has a lot of clutter than you'll be better off in a smaller house as you won't have any room to create a mess.  Anything you haven't used in two years should not be opened and should be thrown out is a good measurement of how to declutter.


----------

